# Please help find harry potter!!



## rosebowl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi I'm new to Pet Forums. I've joined in the hope of finding a very important little dog. His name is Harry Potter, he's an elderly tricoloured Jack Russell with a slightly rough coat. He went missing on the 9th July from Bury, Sussex while he was on holiday with his owners. Any info would be greatly appreciated, there is a £50 reward for any news leading to his return. His owners live in Wales and are unable to travel to look for him. Many thanks for taking the time to read this, hopefully will be able to give you good news soon!


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you put onto doglost site also Alfie's and nationalpetregister good luck


----------



## Susanhill36 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great post.Before reading this post I just know about triberr but after reading it I am willing to try it.


----------

